# Claims made in dog food marketing material



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This was taken from another thread, and I put it in a new one to prevent the previous one from getting off track. :biggrin:



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> on a related note i have a question. has anyone ever seen those commercials with iams, and purina dog chow9two of the worst foods around) claiming to add many quality years to your friends lives? they say its scientifically proven. how can they say such _crap (edited by CorgiPaws for foul language)_ its pretty disgustin.



These tests are done by the dog food companies, and they can be tested against anything, including their own product. For example, group A might be fed 12 cups of Dog Chow a day, getting obese resulting in early death, and the second group fed 2 cups of Dog Chow per day, maintaining normal weight. Even though it's tested againt itelf, they can still make the claim. Also, group A can be fed cardboard, and group B Dog Chow. 
Keep in mind any claims made by a dog food company, are the results of trials done by that same company. That's how they get away with it.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> This was taken from another thread, and I put it in a new one to prevent the previous one from getting off track. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that;s pretty sad lol. whered you find this out?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Or they take two test groups, one on the product they are testing and the other group on a total CRAP food or food that is totally inappropriate or malnutritious for the tested dogs. Gotta remember that the bottom line is what is important to these companies...not the health of your dogs.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> wow, that;s pretty sad lol. whered you find this out?


Ex's friend works for purina.
It took me a while to remember where i heard this! 

I have read it before, too. I will tyr to find you a source in print to refer to.

ETA: Slightly off topic, but still interesting. The requirements the AAFCO has for a dog food to be "AAFCO approved"



> •Animals appear healthy and show no clinical signs of nutritional deficiencies or excess.
> 
> •Six out of 8 dogs complete the full 26 weeks evaluation period.
> 
> ...


So two dogs can die in a 6 month period, and it passes.
They also can't loose too much weight, but there's no limit to the amount that can be fed. So if 20 cups have to be fed per day, that's fine. It passes.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Ex's friend works for purina.
> It took me a while to remember where i heard this!
> 
> I have read it before, too. I will tyr to find you a source in print to refer to.
> ...


is that direct from aafcos site? they spelled loses wrong. oud think theyd edit the site atleast. my typing is rubbing off on em =p.

is moisture supposed to be high in food? my food has 10 percent.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> is that direct from aafcos site? they spelled loses wrong. oud think theyd edit the site atleast. my typing is rubbing off on em =p.
> 
> is moisture supposed to be high in food? my food has 10 percent.


That'd be my spelling error. Apologies. I did it twice. 

That's average moisture for a dry food. Please start off topic questions in their own thread, rather than randomly tacking them to any thread you happen to open.


----------

